# Touch up paint



## mikeclowes (May 30, 2012)

Hi we have an Autotrail 2005 we have a few tiny scratches on the side down to the alluminium so we need to get the best colour touch up paint any information on how to find the right match appreciated


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

You might try a motor-body repair paintshop. If they have a paint mixing scheme they could probably do a match for you. 
The colour has probably changed/faded quite a bit since the van was new.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I bought matching shade of Fiat white but now it's on it stands out a mile as the surrounding paint has colour faded due to age & that illusive Sun.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Our 2005 AT also had a scratch on the side locker door. I understand that the paint on the aluminium sides is actually enamel so I used a tinlet of Humbrol gloss white. Applied it with a modelling / artists brush. Built up the layers over a number of days and then carefully flatted it back. This was about 3 years ago now and the paint hasn't yellowed and it is very difficult to see where the scratch was.


----------

